# Fursuit Heads



## Acisej (Mar 30, 2010)

I'll probably commission one, but eventually I'd like to make my own fursuit.

That being said, I've been looking into how to make one and there are tons and tons of different kinds. @___@;
The mesh thing seems popular, but I'm looking for something lightweight and cheaper. I was thinking foam, would that work? With like...a mask and foam attached to it or just foam head thing itself.

Also, one thing I haven't seen much of is how to attach the fur to the base itself. What type of methods work best and holds/lasts the longest?

I'd like any other tips you can offer a newbie as well, thanks for the help!


----------



## Charlie (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm a newbie too, and am working on my 1st one, and almost finished.
I used 1/2 inch upholstery foam and some 1 inch thick too. The 1 inch was for the ears. You can use a balaclava as well, or it can just be foam based.

With furring, you can sew it on or glue it on. I'm using a mixture of both. The large areas are glued and small bits sewn on ^^


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Mar 31, 2010)

furring: hot glue. Method: Foam. 

google matrices 

she has a great tutorial for making balaclava base heads (which I prefer)


----------



## Jesie (Apr 1, 2010)

Screw that, hot glue burns damnit.

I'm a fan of super 77 spray adhesive. Most damage it does is stick to yer fingers harmlessly and kill brain cells... Not like I'm usein' em or anything.

I recommend this method if you want yer mask to hold up any time soon:

Part 1
Part 2
Part 3

Depending on the animal yer trying to make you may have to use some form of mesh, but for critters with short faces you can get away with no mesh.

Ther's also other methods if you wanna make a sturdy head. I've seen some people talk about using paper mache. Some others talk about replaceing the plastic mesh with metal wire mesh so it wont fall apart so quickly. I even got someone on my watch list who makes 'em out of latex.


Just a word to the wise, when it finely comes down to furry yer costume head, wrap it in something before you ducktape it.

See, no one told me this before I wrapped the first head I made in ducktape only to find myself unable to remove it without ripping off chunks of foam. So plastic wrap, plastic bags, paper. Really anything to make sure the ducktape don't make contact with the foam... Or that shit'll rip it right off.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 1, 2010)

Only problem I think I would run into is finding places that sell mass amounts of foam.
I saw some guy use a ... hack saw or something and create a furry head that way... 
He glued four rather large sections of foam together and then just sawed it like someone would do when theyre creating an ice or wood sculpture.
Was a very nice way to create a mask, but.. only thing I couldnt see is how he would make holes for the eyes and mouth.
*shrug*

But after he was done it was an almost solid mask that looked like it would hold up some fur very well.
I dont remember where I saw the picture or the tutorial...


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 1, 2010)

okay... seriously.

DONT USE MESH.
DONT USE SPRAY ADHESIVE (on heads)
DONT MAKE IT OUT OF A MASK

I make these things professionally.

1) mesh breaks. always. and you can NEVER shape it right.

2) dont use spray adhesive on heads.. it doesnt hold the foam well, takes too long to dry, and you'll get high for a year after you make the head when you wear it.

3) seriously dont make it out of a mask. most commercial masks are a pain, and multiple pieces fall apart easier.


my guess?

make an all foam head. use hot glue. trim with scissors. cover with fur. ????? PROFIT!


----------



## RoseHexwit (Apr 1, 2010)

I made my head out of wire. Sure, it's a pain to fur, but it's light and breathable.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Apr 1, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> I made my head out of wire. Sure, it's a pain to fur, but it's light and breathable.



Aren't you afraid of poking yourself with the wire?


----------



## Acisej (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the help so far! x3 I've really looked into different methods and I think I'll probably stick with foam....for the larger parts I think I'll try the stiffer foam and in a lot of tutorials it's a dark colored foam, but would styro foam work too? I have a ton in the back of the closet but I'm not sure if it'd be good for something like suiting.


....unless the colored stuff -is- just colored styrofoam. OTL -n00b-


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 2, 2010)

There's also the Foam and Balaclava technique.
The Balaclava gives it an added base support, while the foam makes it lighter to wear.

And Hell no to Styrofoam.
Once you get glue on it, that's it.
Upolstery foam is perfect for fursuit heads.

You can get it at Wal-mart for 15-16 bucks....It used to be 10-12 before the price of petrol rose.
Balaclavas you can get for 5-10 dollars. The Balaclavas I advise on are the ones that are made for Motorcycles that are designed to wick away sweat. 

http://www.motorcycle-superstore.com/3/12/368/12148/ITEM/Zan-Headgear-Nylon-Balaclava.aspx


----------



## Taekel (Apr 2, 2010)

http://fursuit.tanidareal.com/tani/02fmakea.htm

Upholstery foam is best, use an electric knife. I have to use scissors to shape the head, and its a huge pain in the ass. :U


----------



## Acisej (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks!
I got some of the white stuff today and it was like...8$ for a huge sheet at Hobby Lobby so that isn't too bad.
Someone suggested I use the high density green-colored foam but they didn't have any so hopefully the white stuff will be okay. 

I'll try looking for an electric knife after work... definitely agree on that looking easier than trying to use scissors.

Thanks for the links too! I've got them all book marked and they'll be handy once I get started as soon as the extra supplies I ordered come in. I really appreciate all the help! Wish me luck. -excited- \ouo/


----------



## RoseHexwit (Apr 2, 2010)

shebawolf145 said:


> Aren't you afraid of poking yourself with the wire?



I cover the ends of each wire with a glob of hot glue. The rest is attached to fabric.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 2, 2010)

Acisej said:


> Thanks for all the help so far! x3 I've really looked into different methods and I think I'll probably stick with foam....for the larger parts I think I'll try the stiffer foam and in a lot of tutorials it's a dark colored foam, but would styro foam work too? I have a ton in the back of the closet but I'm not sure if it'd be good for something like suiting.
> 
> 
> ....unless the colored stuff -is- just colored styrofoam. OTL -n00b-



*facepalm*

NO
NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO

it's called "upholstry foam" and is 100% completely different from styrofoam.
go to jo-annes and ask for it. they'll know what you're talking about. 

USE THAT


----------



## Acisej (Apr 3, 2010)

We only have a hobby lobby, joanne's is like...an hour away. xD
But don't worry the styrofoam is far far from my work station.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 3, 2010)

Taekel said:


> http://fursuit.tanidareal.com/tani/02fmakea.htm
> 
> Upholstery foam is best, use an electric knife. I have to use scissors to shape the head, and its a huge pain in the ass. :U



Oh Wow.
I searched all over high and low for something like this.

Now to find foam.. in mass amounts... ... brb raiding couches....


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Apr 3, 2010)

ha, no go to joanne's fabric!
That's where I got mine. Two squares was enough for my head.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 3, 2010)

God this is embarassing...

I have a slight disorder (thanks to assholes at school when i was younger), and it basically makes me confused on how to do math and how to distinguish certain symbols and how to do basic operations.

Anyway...

Most fursuit heads are.... how wide? how high? how long?

ugh.. isnt it.. length, width, height?
If so, what do I need to look for (number wise) on a head?


----------



## Jesie (Apr 3, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> WUT?




Dude, if you got that many troubles using mesh you must be doing something horrible wrong. If you got along face, sometimes all you can use is some form of mesh. Trust me bucko, I've made a few masks myself. Long faced ones at that. I don't know if you've noticed but when you hold soft foam out flat it don't tend to hold itself up...

You seem doomed to make none movable mouth parts when you use hard foam, which is fine if that's what yer going for. That and it breaths worth shit. I personally like mouth parts to be moving on my creations, and you know, not to die of heat stroke.


3M Super77 spray adhesive is fine on all the foams I've ever worked with. It's quick drying, don't require ungodly amounts to make things stick, wont burn the living shit out of you, and drys odorless.

Just fallow the directions on the can, it wont cause you any bodily or (more) mental harm.


All else fails dude, you can always make a mask out of cardboard and ducktape...


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 4, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> Oh Wow.
> I searched all over high and low for something like this.
> 
> Now to find foam.. in mass amounts... ... brb raiding couches....



I can sell you some....

$25 for a huge-ass piece that can make 2 suits....


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 4, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Dude, if you got that many troubles using mesh you must be doing something horrible wrong. If you got along face, sometimes all you can use is some form of mesh. Trust me bucko, I've made a few masks myself. Long faced ones at that. I don't know if you've noticed but when you hold soft foam out flat it don't tend to hold itself up...
> 
> You seem doomed to make none movable mouth parts when you use hard foam, which is fine if that's what yer going for. That and it breaths worth shit. I personally like mouth parts to be moving on my creations, and you know, not to die of heat stroke.
> 
> ...




1) dont use cardboard and duct tape

2)dont use spray adhesive

3) all my heads' jaws move, and I always do long snouts.

4) I've never seen a good head made out of mesh. never.

5) I dont use hard foam. no one should. because you cant breathe. 

6) mesh breaks. foam doesnt. plus, I dont see any professionals making mesh heads.

plus, thick fur bends the mesh.. making it flimsy.


----------

